# insurance for 21 year old after performance car



## Igloo

as per title. i do around 50k miles / year currently in my company car. i also have a 125cc scrambler, which does a few hundred on sunny days etc.

I'm after something with a bit of poke. either an old scooby or something.


can i have some advise on what to do please? I'd like a fun car to do about 2-3k miles a year, and not in bad weather etc.

(in the house we have my company golf, new fiesta zetec s, kawasaki kx 125.)


----------



## Deniance

its going to be dollar mate im afraid, if youve got the cash do it, you only live once, but be prepared


----------



## Deniance

low mileage annually, alarm immobiliser tracker, may help but i personally dont think they do, advantages for the ins company but not so much for the driver, do you have a clean licence?


----------



## Igloo

it would be tracked. definitely. 3 points for speed last year. but since that i don't speed. i go to germany a lot for work in the golf. so have fun there.

just wish i could find a way to break the young person so stupid insurance stereotype.


----------



## Deniance

what quotes have you had so far?, try a few online, let us know, im sure someone will come along with a few ways too save, i think everyones watching x factor tho!!!


----------



## Matt197

You should be able to get insured for sub 1k, on my 197 I think it was something like £890 for a year now im 23 its down to £550.

Just look around, I find Bell and Admiral to be the cheapest for me.


----------



## Igloo

197? comp or?
fully


----------



## Deniance

bloody hell thats good, my skyline is 800 squid, 8k a year, non turbo, tracked alarm immob, garaged, no mods, 31 9yrs ncb, i hate insurance companies, oh and a squeaky clean licence


----------



## Igloo

i wonder what the job title difference is?

I'm a Cisco network engineer, and that doesn't fit the boxes :-(


----------



## Matt197

Igloo said:


> 197? comp or?
> fully


Clio 197, that's fully comp but only for 10 months with accelerated NCB. Still cheap and gets you in the car you want.

Add both parents as well, even if they don't drive the car it will knock a good chunk off the price.


----------



## butcher

I've no suggestions, but I'd maybe look for something a bit different. 

No idea how insurance companies calculate their premiums but it's not based purely on performance, and for something like a scooby you're going to get stung every time.

If you take skyline's for example - all group 20 insurance. Doesn't matter what model you have. Whether it's a GTR or a 2.0 n/a (despite the fact it has about a third of the power at 120bhp!) I have a Nissan Stagea. 2.5 turbo, same as in the skyline GTST, GTR running gear, etc. It's basically the same car in a (very) different shell. Group 17 insurance. 

Yeah, that's still not affordable for the average 21 year old, but generally, I've always found the cars that sit a little out of site of the radar, always to be cheaper than the popular choices. And that might mean not looking quite so cool (sitting in your v8 proton or whatever!) but if that's not your priority, you could make some big savings.


----------



## Igloo

"Looking cool" isn't my priority right now, Something that's quick and fun to drive is.

I don't care what it looks like on the outside (within reason) but the driving experience is what matters to me.


----------



## Dave88

thought about kit cars? Unusually cheap insurance, and can't many more thrills for your money.


----------



## Igloo

Thought about it, No garage though which kinda throws it a bit out of the window :/


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

To the original poster:

*What MK of Golf is it you've got?*

I love the MK6 Golf GTD! :thumb:


----------



## JordanTypeR

I'd try Elephant or Bell first. I had a Civic Type R (group 17) when I turned 21 with 1 years no claims, and within the year changed to an Impreza STi Type R 2 door import at 320bhp (group 20). Think I was only paying just over £1000, which for my age was very reasonable. That was 4 years ago now though.

I tried going through the smaller specialist brokers, but most wouldn't touch me until I was 25, and then I needed experience of high performance cars in the past.


----------



## Alzak

if You looking for cheap car to insure go for seat you have massive choice leon-btcc,fr,cupra ibiza-fr,cupra


----------



## Modmedia

Remapped diesel cars are quite cheap to insure and are quick. 

My Leon is 180BHP at the minute. My insurance is £1500, but I'm 20.


----------



## keano

greenlight.co.uk

for all your wants and needs


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

When i spoke to Greenlight recently, they told me that a lot of 'hot hatches' can now only be covered for people 'over 30' due to everything be repriced and reprofiled, so they couldn't quote me!!

My Megane went from £750 last year with £800 Excess with Privilige, to £1350 and £900 Excess. In the end I went with Sky Insurance (they are on here) for £750 and £350 excess, so I was happy!


----------



## Igloo

Corsa D-Driver said:


> To the original poster:
> 
> *What MK of Golf is it you've got?*
> 
> I love the MK6 Golf GTD! :thumb:


MK6 TDI Bluemotion (1.6 motorway hugger) i'd love a new gtd/gti though 

any advise on cars then? i'd like something standard, adding mods gets silly expensive


----------



## Davemm

ive just changed car and i am paying 690 a year fully comp with a 350 excess. this is on a mk2 leon cupra and im only 24. again with sky insurance.

all depends on what you want, do your homework on insurance then pick your fav and keep calling until you get the best qoute.


----------



## apmaman

21, driving for 2 years, squeakie clean license and for Fully comp I'm roughly...

7.5K Jaguar XK
7K for a Lamborgini Countash
3.5K for an Evo 5 to 7
3k for Impreza (any age)
2.5K for S2000 GT
2.5K for a Z4, newish 3 series and old M3
2K RX7
1.5K for RX8 and 350z (3.5l V6)
700 for a Z3 (2.2l, 2.8l is 1.2K)

Currently drive a 1.2 Skoda Fabia, which is £700! Shocking when you think a 2.2l BMW is just as "cheap" and you can tell I've not been looking for a sporty new car.....:driver:


----------



## Igloo

Hmm, thats interesting.

Does anyone know how much postcode matters?

How old is the Z3 you were looking at?


----------



## Modmedia

Try an Audi TT 225 btw. Works out loads cheaper for me than cars half its insruance group sometimes for some reason!!


----------



## jamest

I am paying £900 for Focus ST with Greenlight at 23 with clean licence.

It is a joke how much we have to pay. I was paying £600 for a 1.6 TDCi Mondeo before the ST at 22.


----------



## TomV6

Unfortunately I would forget about "an old subaru"... they're probably the hardest cars to get insured on. I've had my license about 10/ 11 years now, got 4 years no claims, no points, car kept in a garage, alarm, tracker, and still it's cost me £700/ year on a 1995 WRX import. I had a Vectra GSI before this which was much more of a car, just as quick, and much better on fuel & that was only costing me £380/ year to insure.

If you want something 'pokey'- my advice is to buy a Vauxhall Vectra 2.6 V6 SRI. This is what I had before my GSI, and the SRI really is not far off of one! The SRI obviously is cheaper to insure, and if you did want it to be a bit pokier (and take it upto GSI power)- all you need is to change the cams to GSI spec ones.

You could pick a decent one (2.6 SRI) up for about £1500 at the moment. I say this with a very strong backing from my past experience- you won't get any more of a car with double that amount of cash- I've tried


----------



## Shiny

TomV6 said:


> You could pick a decent one (2.6 SRI) up for about £1500 at the moment. I say this with a very strong backing from my past experience- you won't get any more of a car with double that amount of cash- I've tried


Should have looked at 2.2 Vtec Prelude 

Igloo, postcodes make a massive difference, a high risk city centre postcode can be up to three times more expensive than a low risk rural post code.


----------



## Igloo

Shiny, Is there a list i can look on?


----------



## apmaman

Igloo said:


> Hmm, thats interesting.
> 
> Does anyone know how much postcode matters?
> 
> How old is the Z3 you were looking at?


2002 model If I can remember correctly.

The thing that shocks me the most is the 350z. That thing is a beast, the engine is probably the biggest out the lot at 3.5l but is fairly cheap considering the Evo's and Impreza's.

Perhaps its because they are less common, and less likely to end up in a field upside down and on fire.

The Z3 is a mystery too since its as cheap as a Skoda :doublesho

The Audi TT is a good shout for cheap insurance, as is the new style MR2. I found that to be around £800


----------



## Shiny

Igloo said:


> Shiny, Is there a list i can look on?


There are a few on the web which can be used as a "guide" - such as this one http://www.carinsuranceexplained.com/car_insurance_explained/insurance_postcode_risk.htm

All this is though is something taken from one Insurer's post code list and may vary with different insurers.


----------

